# Taliban ROE Book "Captured"



## JBS (Jul 30, 2009)

Interesting little development...

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/07/30/taliban.code.conduct/index.html



> *ISLAMABAD, Pakistan (CNN)* -- A new Taliban military "code of conduct" calls for restrictions on suicide attacks aimed at avoiding the killing of civilians, but U.S. and Afghan military officials dismissed the document as propaganda, calling it hypocritical.
> 
> The booklet, obtained by CNN in northwestern Pakistan, has emerged during a crucial moment in the fight between troops and militants in Afghanistan, where battles are raging in the country's Helmand province and troops work to establish stability for the upcoming presidential elections.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 30, 2009)

"a brave son of Islam should not be used for low value and useless targets"

And this is why they're using women and children I guess.


----------



## Pete S (Jul 30, 2009)

Obtained by CNN and not the .mil?

Yeah, I'm still skeptical of its authenticity.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Does their code of conduct still dictate them wearing burkhas, too?  

Bastards.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jul 30, 2009)

Fuck them!! Bring it!! My 5.56 is waiting...


----------



## JJ sloan (Jul 30, 2009)

Ooooh... touchy subject!  Not even going there!


----------



## varsity (Jul 31, 2009)

I "can't wait" to get my copy.  Any day now......

I guess I'll just have to put a young boy on a string and pull him through a village.  That should bring em a runnin.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 31, 2009)

HoosierAnnie said:


> "a brave son of Islam should not be used for low value and useless targets"
> 
> And this is why they're using women and children I guess.



You know, most of the fights I was in over there the Taliban waited for the women and kids to evacuate before they launched their attacks.  I will give them credit for that.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 31, 2009)

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showpost.php?p=307863&postcount=1


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 31, 2009)

It is all a propaganda tool.


----------



## Ajax (Jul 31, 2009)

Propaganda.  Who was it "accquired" by?  The Fox News of the Arab world.  Hmm...weird.


----------



## QC (Aug 1, 2009)

Teufel said:


> You know, most of the fights I was in over there the Taliban waited for the women and kids to evacuate before they launched their attacks.  I will give them credit for that.



Ananconda was cleared of civvies by the Taliban. 
Payment by a journo, could be why CNN got it & not others. It has happened. 
I'd wait and see if it's IW.


----------

